# Sliding Window on Passenger side Leaks when it rains



## mhbell (Aug 11, 2015)

The passenger sliding window on my 2006 Hurricane 31D leaks water when it rains The water is running down the out side of the glass into the track from the top and filling up the track at the bottom and then goes down the inside wall to the carpet. It appears that the rubber has pulled away and that a portion of the felt (for lack of a better word) inside the track is worn or missing. any Idea how I can fix this? Where can I get parts for the inside track. Hope I've explained this correctly.
Mel


----------



## C Nash (Aug 12, 2015)

Mel, some have drain holes in the bottom track to drain the water.  Ck to see that they are not clogged if it has them.  Think the Hurricane is a Thor product but not sure.  Ck with Mfg if a seal is needed.  Most windows are made by different co and should have a stamp in lower corner.


----------



## mhbell (Aug 23, 2015)

Problem fixed. I removed the top track and the sliding glass. Removed the bottom track which was filled with mud and sand. Cleaned and lubricated tracks with rubber lube. I discovered that the rubber insert in the upper corner of window was hanging down from shrinking. This created a gap at the top and a funnel effect letting the water run down to the bottom track and over flowing because the water could not get out of the weep holes fast enough. I pulled out the insert and reposittioned it with the gap at the bottom. Problem solved for now.
Mel


----------

